# Delonghi machine - only the first espresso is good?



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

My in-laws love their coffee. They used to own a tea room and had a big old machine there.

They've since sold up and now use a delonghi that got good reviews on Which?

Their main complaint is that only the first espresso out of the machine is any good, and their solution was to buy another, identical machine!

Can anyone say why this would be and whether there's a better solution than the growing rack of machines they're accumulating.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll hazard a guess that it's because the second shot is being brewed at too low a temp. The first shot may be ok if the portafilter and group are nice and hot. After the first shot, maybe the various parts are cooling down while the basket is cleaned and refilled, and I bet the portafilter is sat on the counter during this instead of being locked in.

Having said that, without knowing what their work flow is, and what is 'wrong' with the subsequent shots, that is a hard one to call and based purely on the knowledge that these kind of machines biggest downfall is temperature stability.


----------



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot. I suspect you've hit the nail on the head, but I will check. I've started a new thread about what is the ideal workflow, as I think it might warrant its own.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi, I started with a Delonghi Scultura and yes, the little beggar can make an ok first shot, it can also make a lousy first, second and third shot.

A lot of it comes down to getting to know the weaknesses of the individual machine and these have plenty.

One thing I took to doing was starting up and activating the Steam button to (over) heat the thermoblock - then switch it off and run a shot or two of just water through the portafilter before attempting to make a shot.

The pressurised basket is very forgiving of operator error but mainly delivers a mediocre result - sort of average in all respects.

Something else that helps is hitting the Steam button about 10 seconds into the pour for about 5 seconds, guess it counters the fading of the thermoblock.

Believe that these machines represent lousy value for money but can make an acceptable milk based drink. The pump has nearly given up after 18 months.

I do not enjoy a black coffee - espresso or long black from this machine, my Nanopresso portable device gives a far superior result and my venerable Gaggia Mini Lever (for about half the cost) is worlds apart.


----------

